# Whippet



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

My latest commission for a friend of my daughter,


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Brilliant work Gloops I'm sure your daughter's friend will be very pleased to receive such a nice piece of work.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Mick! Thanks for the step by step picktures.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking piece Gloops! The Whippet must be a popular breed in the U,K,


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like it's ready to leap off the stick at the first sight of a hare. Brilliant work, Gloops.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Really first class work Gloops.

Rodney


----------

